# Choctawhatchee - bream, shellcrackers, and squirrels



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

No where near a limit (what's that?) but a decent catch of bream and shellcrackers after a squirrel hunting trip this morning on the Choctawhatchee River. 
We launched about 6:15 and headed to the squirrel woods. My partner got 4 and i got none. About 10:00 we started fishing and the bite was on but not fast and furious. Having only 1 cup of earthworms we had to start halving them. Finally ran out of bait. Earthworms on the bottom worked pretty good as long as we had bait.
The squirrels look bedraggled bacause we put them on ice and they got wet.
28 fish in the box.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice wintertime mess, JB. How deep were the shellcrackers?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Nice wintertime mess, JB. How deep were the shellcrackers?


6 

They were about 6 to 8 ft deep on a steep drop ledge. I have never caught this size fish before this time of year, but folks have been killing them for several week and even during the recent cold weather. The key is earthworms on the bottom and be patient. Tight line...no bobber. Surface water 45 today. 
o


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s some big bream. Congratulations. I would probably bream fish more if I could catch em like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job thats some dang good fish,just enough for lunch,supper and then breakfast.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like a great day on the river! I'm missing out on hunting season


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> 6
> 
> They were about 6 to 8 ft deep on a steep drop ledge. I have never caught this size fish before this time of year, but folks have been killing them for several week and even during the recent cold weather. The key is earthworms on the bottom and be patient. Tight line...no bobber. Surface water 45 today.
> o


I talked to a friend in Dothan last week, and he has been catching shellcrackers on Lake Eufaula on the same pattern - 6-8 ft of water on the edge of a drop-off. Must be something to it.


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

Sounds and looks like a great day! I would have thought the cold would have put them off for a while. 

Haven't been out since before the cold snap, too many chores on my plate. Might be running out tomorrow to take advantage of the weekday and weather...if I can talk my wife down from her tree stand lol.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That’s a nice mess. You were “due”.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> That’s a nice mess. You were “due”.


You can say that again....


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A NICE MESS OF SHELLCRACKERS. Sorry about the caps. I'm at work on lunch break. Everything I type is caps at work.

Gonna get cold again this weekend 26-28 in SW GA.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Freshwater surf and turf!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Video of the count*

Had it posted but I apparently took the video down when I posted the static photos. Nothing fancy...just a little different than a static photo.


----------

